# Dealer rating



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

As previously discussed.............A dealer rating table.

I need to start collecting data on dealer performance so I can maintain and publish some figures. But BEFORE I do this, are there any MAJOR categories I've missed on the form (Too many categories and the table will be unwieldy). 
I've put together a sample form and some example data. It's very basic, but it will serve it's purpose for now. I can make it "pretty" once it's going.

TT_NuTTs

The dealer list is incomplete, but this will be finished soon. Updates to the dealer table, once live, will be weekly to fortnightly.

* And REMEMBER this will only work if the form is completed for GOOD and BAD experiences. *


----------



## TwickTT (May 7, 2002)

Excellent

Now its in all of our interests to use and update this, I havnt had a service yet but will update as soon as I do


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2002)

Sounds like a mighty fine plan to me.

Will update as soon as I have some details on UK dealers.

So far, Aston Green over in Slough have been top notch.

I imported my car, but they are still more than happy to help out. Even got 1 litre of oil free off of them on Saturday


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Have now incorporated some more categories, etc after some messages. Any more?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The list of dealers is now updated (probably not all, but it's all I could find). If you can't find your dealer, add it to the dealer box and I'll update the list for the next time.

I've incorporated some more suggestions, so without further ado...................some data please. And I don't care if it's historical (or is that hysterical... ;D). The more data the better the result.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Am I NuTTs??

I followed the link to your dealer form, but I can't seem to access any of the free form fields - the pop down menus/choices work fine. What am I doing wrong :-/

I just wanted to add Nigel Grogan Chelmsford to your list.

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Moley

I've had one other last night who could access the freeform fields and sent me a dealer that isn't on the list. It is now. You can't add a dealer to the list, all you can do is send me the dealer name in the freeform field when you complete the form and I'll add it for next time (I not a techie you know ;D). I need to use lists so that when the database aggregates it doesn't come up with multiple entries (different spellings for the same dealer) for essentially the same dealer.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

That looks excellent. Could you add my dealer to the table please, Millhouse Audi, Bath...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Done. ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Though I take it you didn't mean to select Massing Berd Audi Harrogate from the list


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2002)

excellent site nuTTS,
but I can't seem to access the freeform fiels.. put my forum ID in...... ? ?


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Only the drop down lists work for me. None of the free text, and can't submit :-/


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

Hi Can you add my Audi service dealer please.....

Battersea Audi,
50 Lombard Road
Battersea
London
SW11 3SU

Cheers

Outt^


----------



## v1teo (May 7, 2002)

Nice work NuTTs! Not sure if you know, but there is an alphabetical listing of Audi dealerships on the Audi Website http://www.audi.co.uk/search/centre/

I've just submitted my comments about executive audi in St Albans :-X Not the best.

I've been to quite a few dealers, is it okay to submit one for each?

Vince


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Don't know what the problem is with some of you not accessing the freeform fields. Most people can. Unfortunatelt I'm NOT that techie that I can solve your access problems. Can anyone throw some light on the access problems ??? I'll try to use a different type of freeform text field and see whether that works......

As for the dealer list I've got about another 190 to add. I didn't realise that there were that many?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> Nice work NuTTs! Â Not sure if you know, but there is an alphabetical listing of Audi dealerships on the Audi Website http://www.audi.co.uk/search/centre/
> 
> I've just submitted my comments about executive audi in St Albans Â :-X Â Not the best.
> 
> ...


Vince

Saw your War & Peace comments  ;D And yes it's alright to submit one for each. The more data the quicker we can get "some" form of guidance.

Can someone (SundeepTT / Vernan
/ Moley) who has problems with the freeform fields see if they can access the new freeform field with a "?" in. Cheers

NuTTs


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2002)

NuTTS

it works ! but using the "Tab" key to switch between the free fields works but not if you selecting the field using your cursor via the mouse, etc


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2002)

but now i've entered in my feedback, I'm not sure the submit button is working..?


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

NuTTs

If you select the "Select an Audi UK centre" then view source contained within the data is a full list of UK dealers with id's associated. Then you can extract to a seperate file for use with your Dealer rating page.

If the above is unclear let me know and I will send you a list.

Norman


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

NuTTs

You have mail with txt attached.

Norman


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

NormStrm,

Cheers, I'll combine the Audi list with my own because the Audi list just shows a postcode, whereas my list contains towns/areas. Now I just need the time to update the page. ;D


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2002)

Great idea to do this NuTTs, I can't submit the form or freewrite in it however.

Please can you add Epsom Audi to the list.

No servicing as yet but for all other queries they have been crap. Never return calls, not interested in customer service it seems. Didn't even know you could chip a TT. Doh!

My car is a TTC, 2001 UK Sale.

Cheers!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I've now got a comprehensive list and I'll have the site updated with ALL UK Audi dealer probably over the weekend. Thanks to all who've given help and advice.

As for the inability of some to access either the freeform fields or have the submit button work, I'll have another look. I've got a feeling that since some people can and some can't then the variable is your own machines, not the server or the page. But then again.......

Any help gratefully received on this matter from the techies. ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Would it surprise anyone to know that the "complete list" of Audi dealers on the Audi UK site is 60 dealers light. :-/ ???


----------



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

:
i'm not a "techie" but i had trouble with the freeform text until i backspaced out the contents :-/ It Worked for me then ;D
Brilliant idea and i've submitted opinion on Loders Audi in Yeovil
;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Complete list of dealers is in. It may be a surprise to some or no big deal to the techies, but today was the first day I uploaded an HTML code page. Feel decidedly groovy. ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D Sad ;D ;D

I've looked through the html and I can't see where the restriction on a type of user could be. I have noticed that there are a lot of different versions of IE being used and also operating systems (NT3x, NT4X, NT5X, Win2k, Win 98) so maybe combinations of these are causing problems. :-/


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Okay, I've now got the technique to enter the data into the freeform fields. Like SundeepTT, if I first select the dealer from the pull down list, I can then use the tab key to jump into the following fields. I'm not a PC techie but like you, I suspect it maybe something to with Bill Gate's super dooper products ;D

Right, time to get my last service details.

Great idea by the way NuTTs.

Moley.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Done a quick update to the dealer table. We now have some real data ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## wendi (May 7, 2002)

Great start NuTTs, but I can't see Stortford Audi!


----------



## miy (May 7, 2002)

I'm looking to get my first Variable service done soon and was looking at dealers around the Herts area. St. Albans is closest, but after seeing NuTTs' rating I'm looking at others... any recommendations appreciated.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

When the dealer list is not used to select a dealer I get an email telling me to add a new dealer from the alternate field. I've checked the submitted form and it ties up with the dealer list not being used, but when I check the dealer list the dealers in question are there. Stortford Audi & Preston Audi & Lister Audi Coventry have all been in the list from the start. :-/ Can those that submitted these forms please re-check whether these dealers can be seen. Else I've got another access problem.  :'(

MIY,

The data is still young and as such won't be hugely useful until we have more data. The table is there for you to use, but with most of the dealers only having one visit, you take your chances at the moment.


----------



## Simon (May 6, 2002)

I managed to fill the form in okay. My dealer, 'Smith Knight Fay Audi Stockport' wasn't listed, so I entered it in the freeform field.

However when I submitted the info., got a 'There was an error while processing your form input' message. I went back and double-checked everything, but still get the error.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

This is driving me nutts. I've just checked 'Smith Knight Fay Audi Stockport' in the dealer list and it's there. Why can't some users see their dealers ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? 

I've just selected 'Smith Knight Fay Audi Stockport' as simon and submitted it with no errors. :-/ :-/


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2002)

NuTTs.. it's looking good


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

How do you access the dealer rating tables?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Click on the big button at the top or bottom of the dealer data form. The button says "View dealer rating table"


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Can I also remind everyone to please include their Forum username when submitting their data. Cheers.


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

NuTTS, I must be really thick or missed something is the link via the forum or via your website, I can find no link on the Forum home page. Help


----------



## wendi (May 7, 2002)

Nope, when I click on 'View Dealer Rating' from your link on page 1 of this thread Stortford Audi isn't listed!
Should I be doing something differently? :-/


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2002)

I'm trying to add some (negative) comments about HWM Walton, but keep getting the message "There was an error while processing your form input".

Basically owned 6 Audi's in last 5 years, UK cars and imports, they never return calls, send brochures etc, although service dept standards a little higher than the sales folk.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Wendi,

As I'm not that techie I can't answer why you can't see Stortford Audi. All I can say is that I can see it and at least two others have because they've posted a submission about Stortford Audi. As the list is alphabetical, which dealers do you see where Stortford should be?

Newt,

The first post of this thread had a link direct to the dealer data collection form and the link to the dealer data table is on this page. I've included it again

tt_nutts

ColinM,

As mentioned above, not sure why you get the error, but I can see that there is a varied use of operating systems and IE versions used to access the pages. It is most likely (I guess) that there is some incompatibility between your setup and the website. I use Win2000 & IE6 on my travels and this has no problems. I used this to create the site one evening, but this weekend I get home and my desktop running Win98SE & IE6 has problems accessing the site. I'll continue to look for possible answers, but in the meantime I'll try and add a downloadable form that can be submitted via email. I'll try and add this early next week if I can.

NuTTs. :-/

ps I've renamed the dealer form page to lower case, because it was (very strangely) causing me a problem. I couldn't access it unless it was lower case. Weird. So if anyone has saved the url, please re-save. Cheers.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I CAN see Ipswich Audi....cool!!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Anyone who's having a problem with the dealer form could they try the following link

tt_nutts_alternate

Could you post here any feedback if it solves any problems. Cheers

NOTE: If you're not having problems please use the old link below. The link above does not have all the dealers listed and is an uploaded page as opposed to a "built" page.

tt_nutts


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

miy... is Amersham Audi too far away from you??? They are a small dealer who has given me good service in the past. Will be using them next week for my first AVS as well(and I'll fill in your survey then NuTTs!)


----------



## teacher (Jun 28, 2002)

Where exactly is the link to this dealer list? ???


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

On the links page in the knowledge-base. Ooh, please ignore this last comment.

The link is below for the dealer form. Click on the "View dealer rating table" red square to go through to the rating table.

http://www.geocities.com/tt_nutts/index.html


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Not having much luck here. :-/

I've tried entering some info on Martin's Audi, which is on the list, but I get an 'error on page' message when I try to go to any of the fields. If I try the 'alternate' site, I get a message telling me it doesn't exist. Maybe I can take you up on the email option?


----------



## groganp (May 20, 2002)

I'm no tecchie on web issues, but if some people are seeing shorter lists than others, is it not possibly to do with browser caching? Saw something very similar to this on another site recently. In order to force the browser to do a full refresh, hold down the Control button when clicking the refresh icon.

Hope this helps.


----------



## wendi (May 7, 2002)

NuTTS, I can now see Stortford Audi but it's at the beginning of the list. In total it only shows 26 dealers, and doesn't have Whitehouse Audi, Lomond Audi. I've tried all your links on the thread!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Chris,

I've renamed the alternate page, so can you retry

tt_nutts_alternate

Wendi (and anyone else that can't see their dealer name),

When you get to the dealer form and you can't see the dealer listed, can you click on the IE view menu and then click on source. The page will open in a text editor, can you then find (using the text search facility) the name of the dealer. Can you let me know the result.

Wendi,

All three are listed in the dealer list, so I'm clutching at straws.

Has anyone tried Grogie_B suggestion and did it work, improve things or no change.

Cheers.

NuTTs. :-/ :-/


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Why don' t you just delete the list of dealers and let the people type manually the dealer's name?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Because I need to ensure that all names are spelt correctly other wise I need to start building fuzzy logic into the data aggregation script. As the totals are by dealer, theoretically we could have a line for

Audi Martins
Martins Audi
Martin's Audi
Audi Martin's Basingstoke
Martin's Audi Basingstoke

etc etc etc etc

And this is without the spelling mistakes. I've enough just asking people to put their username and date in the boxes provided. How many people can't overwrite a line of text with a date in the format dd/mm/yy.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

To be fair though 95% of the form submissions have been ok or relatively easy to correct. But if I had to correct the dealer name then I wouldn't have the time to do my job ;D


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2002)

nuTTS.. looks like you running out of hair to tear out in frustration... ! :-/

but keep it up.. it's will work....er :-X


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2002)

and not forgetting that AFN Audi Isleworth has just renamed itself as West London Audi ! :-/


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I can handle the renames (if I know of them :-/), in fact West London Audi and AFN Audi Isleworth are BOTH in the list. Well in the original list, not sure about the alternate form. ;D

We've had a tad less than 40 forms so far, but over the last couple of days only a couple.

Any more dealer data forms? The more data we collect the better the info on the dealer rating page.  I don't care how far you go back, as long as ALL the fields are completed (including username & date).

Cheers.

NuTTs


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2002)

cheers NuTT's.. just enterd in my feedback for AFN Audi Isleworth.. in the alternative form (West L wasn't there..)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Cheers SundeepTT. I see the data has come through on the alternate form. I don't expect ALL the dealers to be there on the alternate form. Just glad you can actually access the page. Any errors on the alternate page?

Anyone who has problems accessing either page can they reply here, send me an email or an IM with your config (eg IE ver, MS ver and which page you were trying to access, etc).

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2002)

Nutts...

ok yhe only problem was that i could not use my mouse ti move between the boxes, which wasn't really a problem until I had finished a tried to 'click' the send button.. which didn't work..

so I just went back with the 'tab' key and onto to the submit button with the tab key and pressed enter on my keyboard (when I could see that the submit button was selected via the tab key .. which worked

although I did try to select the submit button with the mouse again, even with 'submit' selected using the tab key.... which did not work)

hope this helps....

Regards
Sundeep


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Thanks SundeepTT. ;D

I wonder if it still submits but gives an error! um..That's probably why I have to filter the data because I get 2 copies of the form.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2002)

Excellent idea, just made first posting, twice, I corrected spelling mistakes after submission, hope you can filter first one out

Cheers


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Seen it, filtered it, Can't see any spelling correction in either though ;D. Cheers. 

Any more anyone???


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

sorry spiceboy but I had bad experience from slough and wouldnt go back.
Its worth driving to Amersham from the comments i have seen.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Jonhaff,

How about filling in the form 

The more data is collected the more the dealer table represents a wider cross section of opinion and therefore is more viable as a useful useful tool. So come on everyone, fill a form in and submit it. For all those that have - thankyou.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Wow that was quick Jonhaff! ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Cheers Ben ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Receiving a bl00dy fl00d now. Thanks Guys & Gals. More please..... ;D


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2002)

NuTTS...

now that the data is coming through.. will the ratings be ordered into a Dealer Ranking ?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I'm not a bl00dy techie y'know  ;D ;D

Ok, ok. I'll see what I can do. :  ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I'm not a bl00dy techie y'know  ;D ;D

Ok, ok. I'll see what I can do. :  ;D


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2002)

errr. just asking !


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Done ;D

Dealers are now rated.......and sorted by their rating.

Still early days, most dealers still only have one visit recorded.

I wonder whether we could award the best dealer over a 12 month period, the "The TT of honour" ;D


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2002)

a dealer award.... ? ? ? interesting ....... but with my TT in for a service at the end of the month, I have a feeling that my local dealer is going to score badly unless they drop their prices !!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2002)

but NuTTs

out of interest .. Centurion Audi (Yo30) the current *(and only) 100% dealer .. WHERE ARE THEY ?

ps. please say near west london, please...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

From memory they are in Yeovil. I could be wrong though.

What you have to remember is that MOST of the ratings are still based on 1 visit. This MUST give a false rating. Before the rating system is going to be really useful we need a lot more data.

Future plans are to add Dealer data such as their own website url, phone numbers, address etc. Also a list of comments about the persons dealer experience(anonymous!).

So come on people, MORE DATA please.
The more data, the quicker the rating system becomes really useable ;D


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2002)

NuTTs

you had any feedback or any response from Audi themselves on your dealer ratings ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2002)

well you know .... this is getting more like the JD Power Survey....

more like the NuTTS Power


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Just one letter telling me to cease and desist all publishing of ratings and/or recommendations wrt to Audi UK franchised dealers.

Only joking ;D. No! Why? Did you expect a response from Audi? ???


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2002)

well from previous postings on the forum ... 'they' already check it out... so I guess they would be very interested in your dealer ratings/rankings......


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Too early to say, but I guess they might check it out. I mean, we are not suggesting that we don't use Audi franchised dealers, but we are suggesting that we want to use the BEST Audi franchised dealers. "BEST" in our (this forums users) considered opinions. If Audi have anything about them, they will use the data and put their worst performing dealers right. After all they are getting FREE market research. If they wanted, I'm sure the users on this forum wouldn't mind if I sent Audi UK a list of comments (anonymous obviously!) about their dealers. Everyone (including Audi) obviously need to take the results in context. When someone who's had a bad dealer experience submits a form and the number of visits is low, this one experience can have a marked impact on that dealers rating, even if they have a decent record up to that point.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2002)

exactly...


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2002)

and to add.. Audi are getting free market research from a specialist selection of TT drivers passionate about TT's..... which counts a lot more than 'normal' surveys' from normal drivers......


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

The only thing I would add is a section under cost that says

*Warranty work carried out for free.*


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2002)

also .. some way of comparing dealer costs for standard (like for like) servicing costs.. ie. oil, basic service price.....


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Let the form settle down and then I'll start to look at modifications. The warranty bit did crop up before, but by the time it was mentioned we were live on this version.

Can I add a reminder that when completing the form, could you all please remember to complete all the boxes, ie username, Date in dd/mm/yy, etc. It makes my life a lot simpler, as I don't have to error check the forms. At the moment I'm error checking perhaps 50% of the forms submitted. Also, if you have multiple visits, then either put the date of the last visit or (preferably) a form for each visit. The more data, the better the rating.

Cheers.

NuTTs


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2002)

er..... well not trying to push the tech side of it, too far too quickly !!!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Wow, you guys want the earth. ;D Lets implement these good ideas in version 2. We are already on version 1.34. Scoping for version 2 should begin after my next vacation. If anyone has any good ideas, then please post them here and I'll collect them when version 2 starts.

I am worried slightly that if more data is required to be filled in then people aren't going to be that amenable and the number of submitted forms may drop. ???


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2002)

but we'll still want the earth.. ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Ok. You want the earth? Well the earth it is! So let me get this right, before I start. You want another dozens or so areas to rate the dealer on, but you want to input less data...............Now where are my drugs. I need to go to a higher level. ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> Can I add a reminder that when completing the form, could you all please remember to complete all the boxes, ie username, Date in dd/mm/yy, etc. It makes my life a lot simpler, as I don't have to error check the forms. At the moment I'm error checking perhaps 50% of the forms submitted. Also, if you have multiple visits, then either put the date of the last visit or (preferably) a form for each visit. The more data, the better the rating.


Apologies in advance then - as I've just filled one out and left that blank. :-[


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I know m8. It's what prompted the post  ne'er the mind lad. ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

"Maybe" I've discovered the problem with some peoples access to the dealer form. It runs a small Java applet and Java is only supported by Internet Explorer version 6. So what do I do now? Remove the Java Applet and lose the functionality or ask people to upgrade to IE 6. :-/ :-/ :-/ ???

Well on deepest consideration I'm not going to remove the Java applet, so it's up to you. IE6 can be downloaded from various sites for free. Although if for some reason you're stuck on IE5.x, then you'll just have to wait for the rewrite.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

More data please[glow=red,2,300] ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> More data please[glow=red,2,300] ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Come on guys and gals. There are 870 ish members on this forum and I've had about 60 sets of dealer data and none submitted for about a 4 days.

If anyone has had any warranty work or servicing done over the past couple of years, then please fill in the form located on the first page.

Cheers

NuTTs.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2002)

Regarding the Java applet, IE5 and 5.5 should also have Java support. In fact Microsoft disabled Java for IE6 and you have to specifically enable it.

Whatever the browser then I think Sun make a Java plug-in so pop over to www.java.sun.com which could help.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

NuTTs,

I responded last week, but you may get a greater response if you included the link in your signature thingy.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Can I talk about HR Owen where I ordered my car? I guess it is a bit early to do this as I haven't had my car delivered yet.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2002)

Well I test drove my first TT at that same HR Owen. Seemed a nice bunch of guys.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The one in Colindale?

I was treated with respect, offered coffee all the times, and I had several phone calls from the salesman I was dealing with. So the sales team is great...but I always went there dressed well!

The only let down is that they have no parking space at all for customers...it is so tiny!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2002)

Ah sorry no I was mistaken. Different one.


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

The Dutch dealer where I purchased my car is a pig. Last week, after working on the front suspension, the car pulled to the right, they left two nicks on the right front wheel; they would not come clean either.

My car was left in a filthy mess.

The Audi network needs to learn lessons from the BMW network!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Any UK dealer experience is welcome. Warranty work, servicing, purchase, etc.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

URL added to sig, as per request  ;D

When I get back from taking the family to Orlando, next Wed/Thurs, I'll complete the rewrite of the dealer form without Java applets. Should be available for the week after next.

So from tonight for about 10 days I won't be responding to posts, IM's or emails. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Can I come to Orlando with you daddy?

:-*


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Man, I know I started young, but that is ridiculous ;D

Sorry son, but of all the advice that I've given you, this last will be the best. "Son,


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Ok. Re-written the Dealer form. Hopefully it nows works for everyone :-/

Added the dealer form to an index, so select the "Dealer form" and away you go.

NuTTs
Some of the sections aren't complete yet, but I'll get around to them, after it's arrived. ;D

Most of the site is related to Auto stuff I've picked up along the way and just wanted somewhere to put it all.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The dealer forms have kind of dried up. I've had one in about 3 weeks.

Come on ladies and gents. More dealer forms please.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Oh and just remembered, I've added another section to the dealer form. Not added it to the table yet, but .........it's just a matter of time. ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Thankyou all so kindly. Just had about 6 in the last 5 mins ;D.

MORE please.


----------



## driver8 (Jun 19, 2002)

Could you please add Smith Knight Fay Audi of Stockport and Whites of Camberley?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

106 replies so far. Starting to look like a reasonable sample of data, but could probably do with another 100 or so at least.  ;D

http://www.geocities.com/tt_nutts/dealerrating.htm

Also, it's easier (for me) 
- if you take a dealer from the list rather than typing it in. 
- if you use the correct date format. When it states dd/mm/yy, this does not mean "16th Jul" or "07/02".
- if in answer to the question "Forum name", you do not answer "TT Forum"
- When you fill out a form I can't really use it if all that is filled out is the dealer name and the the word "FÂ£$%ing C*&&ts".

Generally though the data is good. Cheers and at least the stuff that gets trapped by the script makes me larf.

;D ;D ;D


----------



## sTTevej (Aug 28, 2002)

Looks good. Please can you add Lindbrook Audi, Hailsham.


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

aston green were crap with me .. wrong oil, lack of customer service, bull shit excuses and didnt wash the car after...


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2002)

Why can I not access this table, all I get is

< script language="JavaSc

and that's it!! :'(

Used to be able to see it ok though 

PaulL


----------



## Rambaud (Aug 1, 2002)

Please can you add Simpsons Audi, based in Lowestoft NR33 7NA, to the Dealer table?


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2002)

St. Ives Audi. think it's Vindis. Had car in their to look at potential DV problem, turned out to be no fault, but they cleaned my car and hoovered inside which was nice.

No charge to me as work was on warranty and they didn't even mention the 18" OZ racing wheels and spacer.

That's St. Ives in cambs by the way.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> Why can I not access this table, all I get is
> 
> < script language="JavaSc
> 
> ...


I have not changed anything on the table for a few months. I'm also not that up on webby stuff, but do you have Java enabled in your browser? Could this be the problem?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We've gone international. If anyone wants to know about servicing their TT's whilst on a driving holiday in Spain, please consult the dealer rating table. We will shortly have an entry for SAFA AUDI Marbella. ;D ;D


----------

